# Introduction/Cover letter from sponsor for UK spouse visa



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

Dear forum members,

Hope its ok to post my husband's introduction letter here for your advise/corrections. Thanks a lot in advance! 

***
Title: "Letter of support for Applicant's spouse visa application"

Sponsor's name
Sponsor's address 

18/05/2015

To the Entry Clearance Officer:

I am pleased to sponsor Jubilee Royal's application for settlement on the basis of marriage.
I am a British citizen and have been living in the UK continuously since my birth. I am employed as the Assistant Accountant at Company & CO at an annual salary of GBP 24,000 per year and have held this position since October 2014.

Jubilee_Royal and I first met soon after she moved to Birmingham, following her MBA in London. Jubilee_Royal was looking to complete the ACCA qualification back in London, but meanwhile deciding to rent with a friend in the more affordable city of Birmingham. 

I first met Jubilee_Royal in November, in Birmingham city centre, as I approached her we started talking we decided to sit down at a coffee shop. We both had a common interest of Accounting & Finance upon finding more about her and we agreed to keep in touch and help each other with exams in ACCA qualifications. I found Jubilee_Royal to be intelligent, have a compassionate nature and a similar sense of humour which made me fall for her. A month later in December we were in a relationship, I then convinced Jubilee_Royal to start her ACCA in Birmingham and she agreed. We not only view our relationship as a loving partnership but also as a close friendship. We spent every day together while Jubilee_Royal was in the UK and also travelled on holiday to Turkey together when she was in Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan.

Since the start of the relationship and post wedding, we have many evidences of contact between us. This consists of logs from what's App conversations, I-messaging, Skype, FaceTime, viber and emails. 

I recently visited Jubilee_Royal's home town Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan. Here we got married and had a civil ceremony. As evidence of on-going contact and intervening devotion, I have attached bank statements which show remittances to Jubilee_Royal. 

I have referred extensively to the “Appendix FM-SE” and have attached all the evidence specified to meet the financial requirements in Category A.

I have just recently rented a flat from 15/05/2015 In Birmingham after searching online with Jubilee_Royal for a month. I have included the relevant tenancy agreement contract, inventory report, pictures of flat and receipt with an breakdown of the rent, deposit and fees. I have also attached a letter from the estate agency, who are responsible on behalf of the absent landlord, stating that my wife Jubilee_Royal can live with me in this property. The contract is initially for 6 months, but there is an option to renew this. And as I have just rented our place for our living I could not provide occupation proof as bills or council tax so far.

Our plans are to get settled in the uk and travel to many places in Europe and around the world because we both love travelling. 

Jubilee_Royal has really supported and motivated me with my work and helped me to progress. We wish to continue our careers in finance when we live together and also to have children within the next 3 years after we are settled. 

The other required supporting material will be provided by Jubilee_Royal. I hope you find these materials satisfactory and can proceed with issuing Jubilee_Royal's entry clearance upon receipt of her application and supporting materials. 

If you need further information, please let me know.

Kind regards,
***


----------



## chr125 (Mar 17, 2015)

Jubilee_Royal said:


> I have referred extensively to the “Appendix FM-SE” and have attached all the evidence specified to meet the financial requirements in Category A.
> 
> 
> ***


I have seen this phrase used in a well known sample spouse cover letter on another site. I mention this because on the site it advises against repeating any part of the sampleletter as it has several hundred thousand hits.


----------



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for your note chr125, really appreciate!!! he has been googling a lot before writing one lol.


----------



## chr125 (Mar 17, 2015)

No problem Jube


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Overall not bad but I would omit:
'sat down for coffee' and other unnecessary details.
The bit about reference to FM-SE and documents provided.
Accommodation. Not the place to discuss it. Any explanation should be attached to accommodation documents.
The penultimate paragraph. Cringe-worthy.


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

It's unnecessary to list your supporting documents in the cover letter, including references to your communication frequency. If there are potentially confusing circumstances which you really need to explain, you should do so in the "additional comments" section of the online application form. You should have a separate, concise index of supporting documents to which the ECO can refer. It's not necessary for your husband to list his citizenship and employment. Avoid statements which are made obvious from the documentation you are providing. Less is more.


----------

